# another mold question



## 4nTN (Jan 28, 2005)

Has anyone used silicone cupcake molds for soapmaking?Does anyone know if this is a possibility?
Also,can whatever mold you use be sprayed with a cooking spray or have you all found this is not necessary.


Thanks,

Sharon


----------



## shellmar (Apr 4, 2008)

I have used a silicone muffin pan for soapmaking only once (I just picked up the pan a few weeks ago) I did not have to grease the mold at all, the soap came out quite easily. 
In fact, I am going to try to find other shapes in the silicone pans, I liked it that much.


----------



## Step (Aug 4, 2005)

I also use the silicone molds, some I bought online in figures and other designes.. and, if there's something you want to duplicate as a soap, you can make your own. 

I wouldn't using cooking spray! You can put a dab of oil into one of the cups and lightly spread it with a paper towel, adding more when needed! 

Also... once you pour the soap, you can put the mold into the lowest setting of your oven, covered with parchment paper to keep the moisture in, for an hour and preferably a few hours. Now, you have soap that's been Hot Processed which can be used immediately... The soap will harden once the molds have been taken out of the oven and soap has cooled.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I have silicone muffin pans I use for individual bars and two silicone lined log molds. I love both. I do not spray my silicone muffin pans, but I do use a food grade silicone spray for the lining of my log molds just to make sure the soap doesn't stick to it and tear when I take out the soap. It might not be necessary to spray the linings, but the log molds cost quite a bit and I would rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I know of soapers that have used the bundt cake silicone molds to make soap cakes that they sell by the slice.


----------



## 4nTN (Jan 28, 2005)

Ooops,I should have asked if using silicone molds would be fine using the CP method?


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Yes, silicone molds are fine for cold process soap.


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

Silicone makes great molds, oiling is not necessary the soap slips right out. 

I have used silicone lined log molds (upland molds) for cp and hp without any problems at all. I also have a couple of little molds that I bought from 'Dollar Tree' for when I have more soap than mold at pouring time. They work fine, a little flimsy and need support if they are full but they work well.

Soap molds don't have to be expensive. I lined a dishpan with a garbage bag for my first cp batch, you can do the same with any box that's the size you want.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

swamp_deb said:


> I also have a couple of little molds that I bought from 'Dollar Tree' for when I have more soap than mold at pouring time. They work fine, a little flimsy and need support if they are full but they work well.
> .


Nesting them in a container of rice works great for added support!


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Nesting them in a container of rice works great for added support!


 Thanks Cyndi, that's a great idea!


----------



## 4nTN (Jan 28, 2005)

Do you have to line a plastic container thats not very pourous?Say,like a cat litter pan?
Thanks everyone for your always helpful responces 


Sharon


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

You can grease it up with petroleum jelly, but why not use a garbage bag to line the litter pan? That way you could lift your soap right out.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

4nTN said:


> Do you have to line a plastic container thats not very pourous?Say,like a cat litter pan?
> Sharon


Depends how frustrated you want to be when you unmold it!! Most take the quick and easy way out and line it with a garbage bag...


----------



## 4nTN (Jan 28, 2005)

I just can`t ever seem to get the bag/plastic wrap smooth enough,any tips?My soap always ends up with wrinkles.That and I hate using plastic if I don`t have to.

Sharon


----------



## Step (Aug 4, 2005)

I use natural parchment paper to line molds. 

Heating plastic will potentially leech the toxic ingredients that go into making it and I doubt plastic garbage bags are safe to be used with food... And though you won't be eating the soap, these toxins, some being carcinogenic and others being endocrine disruptors, get absorbed through your skin and also when you breath, going directly into your lungs. 

As far as the wrinkles, after the soap is cut, if you have a mandoline, you can set it to cut very thin and just run the soap over it to smooth off the bottom.. and sides. That trimmed soap can be collected and made into soap balls.


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi, I am new on this forum. I made some goat milk soap for myself a few years back, but used lard and hubby didn't like it at all. Since then, I have not been able to find lye anywhere. (it's great to be the meth capital of the US.) Finally found some last week at a little thrift store. Got to talking to this lady and she has all her soap making supplies for sale, since she has quit doing it. She is gonna send me a picture and prices tomorrow for each and all. She said she has hdpe nonstick soap molds: was wondering if someone could tell me what this is? I haven't heard of it before. She also has stuff to make lotions......can anyone tell me the best book for soap making. I know it is addicting............but then so is quilting, weaving, spinning, gardening,(ask me how I know this). Thanks for any help and advice, and you will probably be seeing me a lot more on here for a while. I will have a pile of questions. Thanks, Marilyn
Sorry, Mods, tried to delete this and move it to a new thread, but I guess I don't know how. Sorry


----------

